# Newbie here :) Shredding



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

New here, and hopefully soon a new dwarf hamster owner!!

Trying to be responsible and get the info before I buy rather than post a week after getting them!

So here goes....

I have read that shredded paper is good for them to nest in, and means how I work in an office, it seems that it will be beneficial to both me and my future hammies!

Can anyone confirm/debunk this?

Also, if it is good, can the shredding be "too small"? 
I am worried that the super dooper shredder in my office it a bit TOO good and that the shreadings are small enough to be eaten.

Any advice will be mucho appreciated.
Thanks Guys 

Hoping to speak to you all soon..
Ali


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the mad house *


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

If you mean shredded paper with ink on it, I'm not sure if that is ok for hamsters or not as the ink might be poisonous for them or something? But I don't see a problem with it being too thin


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some of the articles here of interest to you.

Articles On Pet Hamsters Housing, Toys And Accessories


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

i've read plain paper ok, but not anything with ink on, so might be easier to just buy paper bedding.


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I know for rats you can give them toilet paper to shred themselves! You might be able to for these guys!


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi guys!!

Thanks for all the replies!

Basically, I work in a forensics, and quite often we print off like a 9 digit number with say a size 10 font. So not much ink... but because of how sensitive that code is, it HAS to be shredded...waste of paper but it needs to be done. 

So is that still a risk? 
Even though their would be just a TINY amount of ink?

I really dont wanna risk their health though, so if needs be I will scrap this idea and look at alternatives. 

Just thought I was recycling and being cost effective  

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't use shredded paper because of sharp edges! You know whats its like when you get a paper cut! Toilet roll is great for them! they learn to pull it off the roll, and do what they want with it!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend any ink!

Could you shred the blank bit of paper first, take it out and out aside then shred the bit with the code on it? Allows you to do what you want and removes all risk to your hammies!

And welcome to the circus btw!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wouldn't use shredded paper because of sharp edges! You know whats its like when you get a paper cut! Toilet roll is great for them! they learn to pull it off the roll, and do what they want with it!!


I was wondering it that would be ok, putting a toilet roll in the cage I mean!! I really want to try it, I thought it would be fun for them


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i use shreaded paper for my hammie instead of saw dust. it has ink on and i never thought of it being a problem  he doest eat it though which is good, i use if for the bunnies too, they do eat it occassionally but i need to use newspaper for them anyway and iv never had a bunnie get ill.


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks again guys....

I have done a bit of digging via google and most places seem to say that the odd bit of ink from computer printed paper is fine, as long as its NOT coloured and NOT newspaper!!!

Also, I cant see the sharp edges thing being an issue, as some pet stores actually sell bags of shredded paper!

Think I will just shred the plain bit first as suggested and use that!!

Thank you for all your replies!!

Seems it's a subject of mixed opinion, but the general consensus seems to be that it is ok!!


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quick update guys....

Ikkle Mikel and Big Dunc came home last night  

I ended up buying wood shavings just to be on the safe side...

they seem happy enough so far....fingers crossed for me please  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Newspaper is fine, the ink is usually vegetable based so isn't harmful. I wouldn't personally use paper because of the sharp edges. 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Newspaper is fine, the ink is usually vegetable based so isn't harmful. I wouldn't personally use paper because of the sharp edges.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Hey  Thanks for the advice....

Weird tho because everything I have read have said paper is fine, just not newpaper....and I presumed it'd be worse as it tends to come off?

Ah well, as I said, I opted for shavings anyway in the end  
Not worth the risk!!
x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Littleali21 said:


> Hey  Thanks for the advice....
> 
> Weird tho because everything I have read have said paper is fine, just not newpaper....and I presumed it'd be worse as it tends to come off?
> 
> ...


Better safe than sorry, it was a good idea though!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I was wondering it that would be ok, putting a toilet roll in the cage I mean!! I really want to try it, I thought it would be fun for them


My little ones love a toilet roll with a few sheets of paper left on it - it gives them something to do so they can rip off the tissue and make up their nests 

i personally definitely wouldnt use paper and definitely wouldnt use anything with ink on it.
Was a really good idea - its always best to look at ways of recycling


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Totally off topic, but needed to post....

Had to take one of my hammys back to the pet shop sunday just gone. 

After a couple of months snuggling up together, running together on the wheel etc....Big Dunc decided to start Bullying Ikkle Mikel....!

So Dunc has gone. Gutted to have to have given him up, but this close to crimbo, I just couldnt afford another set up, and didnt wanna run the risk of Mikel getting anymore hurt, scared or stressed than he was. 

My fella took him in Sunday, I couldnt do it. Absolutely gutted. 

 

x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, it happens quite often with dwarfs. I have 3 boys in a cage together and fear I may have to separate them soon. One is a bully!


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to drag an old thread up. I'm so upset!

Our Ikkle Mikel has died. 

He usually keeps us awake by being on his wheel at night, but lastnight we hadn't heard him. This morning on my way to work I put some treats out for him as these always seem to get him moving!!

Howevee when I got home from work they were still there. 
Checked his house. Nothing. Taxi. Nothing. Computer. Nothing. Went to check his toadstool and found him dead 

As you can see from original post, he lived a long life for a little hammy. 

He didn't appear to be ill, go off food, water etc. But I'm really upset as to why he chose to die where he did. Did he know he was going? If so, why not get in his bed? 

My OH is snoring but I'm still sat here in tears thinkin maybe I could have done something  x


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey, 

Well done for getting the info first. If it's your first hamster, best place to start would be getting a book, you can even get care guides for hamsters on the kindle. 

How to Raise Hamster - Kate Boyd - is alright.

It's all about being sensible really, a bit of paper isn't going to hurt them, a bit of ink isn't going to hurt them, consuming large amounts of ink filled paper will hurt them. Toilet tissue is good.

Roll the paper up in your hands first and make it nice and squishy. I'm not paper's biggest fan, only because it's not very absorbant, if they pee they have to lay in it, also it's not very cosy. To be honest I lay down different types, megazorb (which is amazing - £7 for a MASSIVE MASSIVE bag, google and order online - Farmway is one supplier - it's super absorbant, none dusty, and traps odour, then I put down recycled paper tissue - pet shop stuff and I also put down a little of the special pet shop cotton wool type stuff (NOT normal cotton wool that's very bad for them). 

You're going to find such huge degree's of differing opinions on hamster care that it's a mindfield. 

The only things you really have to get right are:

cage size - this is going to make or break your hammie's life. Getting the right sized cage, i.e. the biggest possibly - is going to set up your hammie for it's life. There are going to nights when you're not home, poorly, or you've just plain old fallen asleep - get them the best cage and give the little dude space to hang and have fun when you're not about or in the land of nod. 80cm length wise, 50cm wide - that's the RSPCA guidelines. Zoozone I hear are fab for dwarf's. 

Enriching environment - toys, tunnels, boxes, can be cheap and cheerful and homemade, or posh and petshop bought, doesn't matter - just make sure they have stuff to do and change it around, add new toys, take old ones away, swap them around a bit, like every couple of weeks etc

Good size wheel - something like a wodent wheel - I know dwarfs run like the clappers but also have a tendancy to shoot right on out of open wheels. These could be your best bet.

Good diet and clean water

And time out to play - dwarfs are a bit harder to handle, but line an empty bath tub with some towels set up some toys and watch your hammie go crazy.

The rest me dear is completely opinion orientated, for instance, I've been recently to two very reputable rescue's. One outright banned woodshavings, I had to sign an agreement to say I would never use it - no big deal but yeah they were mentally strict about it. 
Another rescue when I said this, well the lady rolled her eyes and went oh for goodness sake - I've taken in 500 hamsters, only 5 of them have had a URI (a respiratory illness) and that was because they came from filthy conditions- it's a bit like saying, don't let your child out in the summer 'incase' they get hayfever....If you have a hamster that's sneezing then look at the bedding - but her stance was a deffinite - dust-free woodshavings do not give hamsters URI's, dirty unclean cages give hamsters URI's - but no one is ever going to admit that at the vets, there going to blame it on the bedding. 

To be honest, I could see her point! Still I switched to megazorb, 1) because I'd promised the other rescue and a promise is a promise, 2) financially it just makes sense 3) it does just seem like a nicer environment for them to live, 4) I'd rather ere on the side of caution.

You just got to use your arm yourself with the info and make your best judgement. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> The rest me dear is completely opinion orientated, for instance, I've been recently to two very reputable rescue's. One outright banned woodshavings, I had to sign an agreement to say I would never use it - no big deal but yeah they were mentally strict about it.
> Another rescue when I said this, well the lady rolled her eyes and went oh for goodness sake - I've taken in 500 hamsters, only 5 of them have had a URI (a respiratory illness) and that was because they came from filthy conditions- it's a bit like saying, don't let your child out in the summer 'incase' they get hayfever....If you have a hamster that's sneezing then look at the bedding - but her stance was a deffinite - dust-free woodshavings do not give hamsters URI's, dirty unclean cages give hamsters URI's - but no one is ever going to admit that at the vets, there going to blame it on the bedding.
> 
> To be honest, I could see her point! Still I switched to megazorb, 1) because I'd promised the other rescue and a promise is a promise, 2) financially it just makes sense 3) it does just seem like a nicer environment for them to live, 4) I'd rather ere on the side of caution.
> ...


Just thought I'd highlight that it isn't just URI's that is the issue with shavings, pine and cedar (the two worse culprits) also release phenol fumes which can cause liver damage.


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The original post was made in 2009. I just did a little update as he died on Thursday. My own fault, I should have made a new topic x


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

im sorry Mikels passed on xx dont blame yourself on something you might have done wrong because in all honesty you havent done anything wrong. you gave him two whole years and that is a good long life for a hamster; they normally only manage 18 months to 3.5 (if theyre lucky) with rare exceptions living 4-5 years.

as for why he died where he did, he may have just found that spot comfy at the time, napped there or just dropped there. i think he died away from his house because that would be considered his nest and in the wild (as he is a dwarf) they live in small colonies so a dead body would start to smell and attract predators to the nest and the rest of the hamsters. rodents dont often show signs of illness as theyre prey animals (and showing illness would make them more vunerable to predators) so its not your fault you didnt spot anything wrong with him although it sounds mostly like old age rather than an illness and theres no cure for old age.

again dont blame yourself you gave him a lovely life and im sure theres nowhere else hed rather have spent it 

RIP Mikel


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for a lovely message

The things that go through your head when you're upset. 

Now I am convincing myself that he was hibernating and I've buried him alive. I know it's complete and utter codswallop but I just can't stop thinking about it! X


----------



## Drakino (Jan 1, 2012)

Littleali21 said:


> Now I am convincing myself that he was hibernating and I've buried him alive. I know it's complete and utter codswallop but I just can't stop thinking about it! X


When I had my first hamster as a child, when he went I was convinced that my parents had buried him hibernating rather than dead. I was six at the time, so I doubt I was right, but you're not the only one to think that *hugs*


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Drakino said:


> When I had my first hamster as a child, when he went I was convinced that my parents had buried him hibernating rather than dead. I was six at the time, so I doubt I was right, but you're not the only one to think that *hugs*


At 27 I should be more rational though haha. I know deep down its not the case. He was lay stretched flat out. Stiff. Cold. And not in his house. I presume thats where he would have chosen to go if he wanted to hibernate.

Thank you very much for your kind words. X


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

most likely he wasnt hibernating, if he was his whiskers would be twitching slightly and hed be barely breathing. i think they are more likely to curl up to conserve heat too unless it was a sudden drop in temperature (10 degrees celcius and below) where he just collapsed spread out as he was. i still feel guilt whenever i think of my first hamster as a young teenager i found him cold and unmoving but still limp but thought he was dead and now i know better i sometimes panic thinking i buried him alive too! i know i didnt though as i carried him around in my arms the entire day i found him and he never woke up


----------



## Littleali21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's funny what goes through your mind when you're grieving. 

X


----------

